# CVE-2018-8897



## Oko (May 10, 2018)

For those who are curious interesting discussion started by truly yours. This is the original security advisory

https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=3DCVE-2018-8897

and this is the comment I was able to get out of Mike Larkin of OpenBSD (not affected)

https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=152596234728043&w=2

DragonFly guys have posted patches and my DragonFly file server is already upgraded 


```
dfly# uname -a
DragonFly dfly.bagdala2.net 5.2-RELEASE DragonFly v5.2.0.16.ge69bb3-RELEASE #14: Thu May 10 15:45:15 EDT 2018     root@dfly.bagdala2.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/X86_64_GENERIC  x86_64
```

I am looking forward for FreeBSD patches.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2018)

Oko said:


> I am looking forward for FreeBSD patches.


https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-18:06.debugreg.asc


----------



## Crivens (May 11, 2018)

Just reading the description of the problem makes me want to bang my head on the table. 

Cetero censeo x86 esse delendam.


----------



## Sensucht94 (May 11, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Cetero censeo x86 esse delendam.



Glad to see some love for Latin here 

Small correction: it's ceterum (adverbal accusative)


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 11, 2018)

Sensucht94 said:


> Glad to see some love for Latin here
> 
> Small correction: it's ceterum (adverbal accusative)



Perhaps you could give lessons.


----------



## Crivens (May 11, 2018)

My latin is on Asterix level, so to speak.
But that does not make it false what I said.


----------



## Sensucht94 (May 11, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Perhaps you could give lessons.



Would be great,but It's been  a long
time, I don't remember much XD


----------



## Crivens (May 11, 2018)

And now for "romans go home".


----------



## zirias@ (May 11, 2018)

Crivens said:


> Cetero censeo x86 esse delendam.


Anyways, "won't happen". At least not too soon ...


----------

